# Anyone going to the PGA Championship at Southern Hills?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll be there Thursday if anyone wants to buy me a beer….

https://twitter.com/codymcbridenlu/status/1525948192789078016?s=21


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow…. That's insane for drink prices. I can't think of a single golf event that cost that much. Admittedly I've not been to a Ryder Cup or a US Open.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Since when does a glass of wine cost a good 30% less than Michelob Ultra?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think they are 25oz cans, so that softens it little - but still ~$9/beer.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I won't be at southern hills but I am local if anyone wants to grab a beer


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got back from the Bryon Nelson..my niece is dating a rookie PGA tour player. They got us us tickets for Friday and Sat rounds. Was awesome to watch but hot as hades both days. May go back and see them and watch the colonial the following week...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And I suppose I can splurge for an $18 beer if the food is free…


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> And I suppose I can splurge for an $18 beer if the food is free…


Stay hydrated my friend…thought I was going to have a heat stroke at the Byron!! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think they are 25oz cans, so that softens it little - but still ~$9/beer.


Imagine how fast that will get warm unless you plan on chugging :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/1iC8R3JTSv8


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I would love to attend a major again and am sure I would have a great time just buying a ticket but I am a bit jaded. Although I've left those times astern many years ago, I have been blessed in that I have never needed to purchase a ticket or buy food or drink at a golf tournament.

Locally one of my clients, named GTE at the time, was a sponsor of the GTE Classic and always invited me as a guest with access to their VIP tents and roped off areas to enjoy free food and drink and follow the golfers around the course.

My Company was also the primary Sponsor of the World Series of Golf hosted in Akron, Ohio at Firestone Country Club. This experience took it up a few notches with the premium clubhouse experience, a deck overlooking the 1st tee and honorary observer opportunities that allowed a couple clients and occasionally employees to follow a group around the course inside the ropes. This trip was always a highlight; an all-expense paid boondoggle where I hosted clients, stayed in a great hotel, played golf every day at a different fantastic course, watched the tournament by following a group or just hanging out at the clubhouse, followed by dinner at the best restaurants and then hanging out at the bars until closing time. One year Firestone wasn't available since they were hosting a Sr. Tour Major so the event was held at Sahalee Country Club in Sammamish, WA. Not quite as fun since I had additional responsibilities as the local manager but also nice because I was able to bring my wife and kids and it was a special experience for them.

None of that compares to when I was able to get photographer credentials to shoot the Sr. US Open when it was held at Sahalee in 2010 and the US Open when it was held at Chambers Bay in 2015. I had inside the ropes access at the Sr. US Open and was able to follow any group I wanted and spent a lot of time with local favorite Fred Couples who was in the final group and finished 2nd to Bernard Langer. For the US Open I wasn't one of the very select few photographers with inside the ropes access but they did have dedicated areas on most greens and tees for photographers with close access and great sightlines. And of course, there were media tents with unlimited food and non-alcoholic drinks but we were there to work and spent most of the time on the course and then editing and submitting from the media tent. One regret was staying behind the green on 17 and not fighting through the crowd up the hill to 18 green for the dramatic finish. My shots of 18 green are from hundreds of yards away.

https://pbase.com/georger/us_sr_open_2010

https://pbase.com/georger/us_open_2015


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

You're not alone… https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/19/golf/justin-thomas-2022-pga-championship-prices-spt-intl/index.html


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

For anyone who's watching the PGA Championship, here is how Southern Hills is able to maintain their creeping bentgrass greens year round in Oklahoma's extreme weather conditions.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> in Oklahoma's extreme weather conditions.


I was thinking that the course looked kind of dry in spots.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Phids said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > in Oklahoma's extreme weather conditions.
> ...


I didn't attend the event. So, @Ware could probably give you a better assessment of the turf conditions. However, Tulsa has received 5" of rain so far for May.

Yesterday, it was extremely gloomy in Tulsa with light precipitation. However, the wife kept commenting how sunny it looked on TV. Today is going to be a high of 66 degrees. :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I didn't notice it being overly dry. We have had a wet spring in this part of the country, and I suspect they have the means to irrigate when it needs it.

What I did notice is the toll the foot traffic has on the areas behind the ropes and the crossings. They were showing a lot of stress when I was there, and they still had three more days to go.

The place was pretty amazing, but it wasn't without its imperfections. I think as homeowners we are sometimes our own worst critics.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Looking back at the highlights, it wasn't dry conditions I was seeing, but stress from foot traffic. You can see some of it here, sticking out like a sore thumb on the fairway and in the rough. I guess when most of the course is lush, the brown spots stick out more.
[media]https://youtu.be/ojcpmlPqHfM?t=293[/media]


----------

